# Sleep regression?



## kaylamontgomery (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi guys!

Curious to see if you have ever experienced something similar. Riley (3 months) had gotten to the point where she goes into her crate at night without a peep and she would wake up once to pottty at night at like 4-4:30 AM, then go back to sleep in the crate without a sound until 6-7 when we woke her up. We have had to transition her to a prescription food, and I suppose it is super slow digesting because her routine is now totally different. She still goes to bed without a peep around 9:30, wakes up around 2 AM to potty and goes back to the crate without a sound, but THEN she wakes up again at 4:30-4:45, ans this time she?s up for the morning and howls when we put her back in the crate! Any thoughts on getting her to sleep later? The bags under my eyes are getting out of hand.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

She has you well trained  There is no reason that a 3 month old puppy can't go overnight 6 or 7 hours. Are you all on a traditional day and night schedule at your house? If so, I suggest feeding her evening meal a little earlier, keeping her up a little later and making sure she goes out for a good chance to potty. Then I'd be ignoring her in the middle of the night. Unless she has an upset stomach, she really doesn't need to be going out in the middle of the night.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

We had this problem with Storm, but she was a little older than your pup is now. 

A big part, I think, just like @nolefan stated above is that they train us well. I had to revert back to letting her whine for a bit if I knew she did not need to go out. It made for a few early mornings for me, but we got back on track. 

Another thing to keep in mind, did you all just experience the time change with Daylight Savings? My dogs always take a week or two to get back into routine after the time change.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

You mention you had to switch foods for her. Perhaps she is now hungry? Maybe the new food does not fill her up like the old one did? I, myself do not care about if I have to get up to take them out to potty. Eventually they outgrow that part of it. But I think the food change might be creating the part about 4-4:30 am. She just might be hungry. Good luck!


----------



## kaylamontgomery (Oct 21, 2017)

That's an interesting thought! We had to put her on a prescription food that doesn't have as much protein because she's had a sensitive GI system ever since she had coccidia a month ago and we finally made the switch to see if that helped. Maybe it's not keeping her full as long!

And yes, we did experience daylight savings time, too! I definitely think that contributes, but even before hand she wouldn't howl if we didn't let her out. She'd whimper a bit and then go back to sleep. I think she does have us trained... Oops!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Since it just recently started sometime around the change of food, I still think it has to do with her being hungry and not so much that she has trained you. If the food is not staying with her as long, she might notice she has to go potty earlier since she might not be sleeping as soundly. Just my own thoughts.


----------

